
Update: George Hotz’s $1,000 self-driving car kit - j2bax
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/6/11866868/comma-ai-george-hotz-interview-self-driving-cars
======
serg_chernata
What's the update? Looks like the original article.

~~~
j2bax
Just an update on his progress since the feature Bloomberg did last year.

~~~
serg_chernata
Oh, that verge article is exactly a month old. Pretty sure I saw it near the
top at that time.

